# Nifty little 'volume controller' - but no W10 support - alternative product?



## Rob Elliott (Jan 12, 2018)

Summary says it all. This looks like nice quality but it is lame they don't support any PC OS that is not 8 years old. :( Simple alternative product (supported for W 7 and 10)


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 12, 2018)

I cannot see your photo Rob, but I use the T.C. Electronics Level Pilot.
http://www.tcelectronic.com/level-pilot/


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 12, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I cannot see your photo Rob, but I use the T.C. Electronics Level Pilot.
> http://www.tcelectronic.com/level-pilot/


Thanks I'll check that out (mine was the Griffin single USB controller.)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 12, 2018)

Cool little device but I really don't want another 'thing' in the signal path (close on receiving my new SM9s and Trinnov St2 pro - just want to keep the signal path clean. Really just looking for something like the Griffin (usb) - inside Cubase set it as a 'generic remote controller' (to control Cubase's 'control room' volume) - hope that makes sense.


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2018)

If you are trying to control monitor volume (not random USB assignable functions which the OP's Amazon link appears to be for), then the Level Pilot that Synth Punk linked to is a nice unit, but not without issues FME.

I am on my third Level Pilot now, as the prior two all developed very scratchy volume changing as well as the left channel cutting out at lower volumes. 

I've tried cheap contact cleaners, very pricey contact cleaners, Deoxit D5, Deoxit F5 and all to no avail. The first two units just became intolerable.

But the ergonomics and simplicity of it's design are top notch. And I can't find anything like it for the price, hence why I keep trying to make it work.

When this one goes where the two others have, I might try the Mackie Big Knob next:


But I just don't need all the extra functionality that the Mackie provides and I don't want to give up the desk space either. The Level Pilot is just right as to it's foot print and feel in the hand. Too bad they won't put a better pot in them.


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> Cool little device but I really don't want another 'thing' in the signal path (close on receiving my new SM9s and Trinnov St2 pro - just want to keep the signal path clean. Really just looking for something like the Griffin (usb) - inside Cubase set it as a 'generic remote controller' (to control Cubase's 'control room' volume) - hope that makes sense.



The problem I have with something like the Griffen is that I use my computer for many other functions with which I listen to through my monitors, and I doubt I could get the Griffen to function as the volume control in all those other instances. The Level Pilot is universal in that sense.

Another option would be to go with the Apogee Element series with the external remote, but that's a pricey option unless you're in the market for a new audio interface anyway and don't mind the cost. As it is I have a perfectly fine Focusrite 18i20 and would hate to dump that just to gain a volume controller.

Rob, I take it you have no need to control volume for anything other than Cubase?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake said:


> The problem I have with something like the Griffen is that I use my computer for many other functions with which I listen to through my monitors, and I doubt I could get the Griffen to function as the volume control in all those other instances. The Level Pilot is universal in that sense.
> 
> Another option would be to go with the Apogee Element series with the external remote, but that's a pricey option unless your in the market for a new audio interface anyway and don't mind the cost. As it is I have a perfectly fine Focusrite 18i20 and would hate to dump that just to gain a volume controller.
> 
> Rob, I take it you have no need to control volume for anything other than Cubase?




Yep - just to control Cubase volume.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 12, 2018)

maybe Palette Gear Rob ? I thought I read that they make you buy a base package for 199usd, but maybe you can email them to see if you can just order one brain+knob ?
https://palettegear.com/


----------



## Pier (Jan 13, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> maybe Palette Gear Rob ? I thought I read that they make you buy a base package for 199usd, but maybe you can email them to see if you can just order one brain+knob ?
> https://palettegear.com/



Woah this looks really cool.

Midi is still beta though so I'll wait a bit but I'm getting one of the starter kits for sure.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 13, 2018)

@christianhenson is using it and seems to really like it



Pier Bover said:


> Woah this looks really cool.
> 
> Midi is still beta though so I'll wait a bit but I'm getting one of the starter kits for sure.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 13, 2018)

That's very cool but it seems like monetary overkill. All Rob needs is a USB rotary knob that will also switch/mute audio. Paying a couple hundred seems a shame.

He doesn't need it to control his interface or Cubase - just a simple volume knob with mute function to hook up to the Trinnov. The Griffen would be perfect but Rob seems to think that it won't work on his PC - and I think that point has to proven out. Maybe just getting a returnable Griffen thru Amazon and see if it works. Then if it doesn't then return it.

.


----------

